# 5 lbs co2 tank



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey all I got a 5lbs co2 tank from a friend.i bought a set if gauges. can anyone tell me around how long the tank will last on a 29 gallon tank.thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It will vary based on your bps rate. If I had to guess 4 months or so. What type of regulator/diffuser or reactor did you get?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The instas are pretty good and cheap if you can hook it up in your return.I use them in my sump with a power head.
Ista Max Mix CO2 Reactor Large


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> The instas are pretty good and cheap if you can hook it up in your return.I use them in my sump with a power head.
> Ista Max Mix CO2 Reactor Large


Is this unit noisy?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

blue water said:


> Is this unit noisy?


No noise?It is just a tube that you inject the co2 into and mixes with water.
Now how much noise the pump you use makes?It can hooked inline for you canister people,but mine is in my sump run off a hagen/aquaclear 50 powerhead(they're pretty quite?).My basement is 25% fishroom with pretty loud air pumps and lots of flowing water so I don't hear little things.My 180 in living room(with sump filter in basement) is silent besides water flow.The loudest thing I hear looking at tank is a vibration every now and then from hydor electric cord!


----------

